# Powdered Squid Ink



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Students and I are preparing food for a children's benefit/art event. The long and short of it is that we are doing all of our food in black and white... risotto with black truffles... sushii rolls... cellophane noodles with black sesame seeds... squid ink pasta with crab-cream sauce. The problem? Can't find squid ink powder. I know it is available... just can't put my hands on it. Need it within 2 weeks. Any help?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never used the powder, only the liquid. The only stuff I've used is imported from Spain, and by the way, it's called "tinta de calamar" in Spansh.

The best value is the 17-1/2 oz (1/2 kilo) jar from Markys for $46. Squid Ink Buy Online at Marky's Gourmet Food Store

If you can get by with less, you can get 2-1/4 oz from La Tienda for just under $20. LaTienda.com - 2-Pack - Tinta de Calamar (Squid Ink) This is enough for about 3 reasonable sized _arrozes_.

If Markys can't get it to you fast enough cheap enough, a lot of caviar suppliers have it in stock. I have no idea who's local to you, but you do.

Buena Suerte,
BDL


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

What about r.l. schrieber? dont they carry it?
Just an idea?


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

one is:

http://members.tripod.com/~quillpen/

and two is:

http://ruggieroseafood-com.web20.winsvr.net/PRODUCTS/Salads.aspx#steaks

hope this helps a bit

matt


----------

